

MySQL schema changes and pt-online-schema-change - pathdependent
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3174-taking-the-pain-out-of-mysql-schema-changes

======
elbac
I've been using pt-online-schema-change for a few months ago. It is a godsend,
you have to make sure however that your server can handle the load of copying
all the data, IO and memory. Specifically that you have enough buffers to
handle duplicating the table.

It's great for rebuilding / reindexing tables.

------
nupark2
Or, switch to PostgreSQL for new projects and stop throwing good money in
after the bad.

~~~
Gigablah
So you're saying that PostgreSQL doesn't lock the table when changing the
schema?

